# Not so good bug shots that don't compare to LightSpeed's macros. (not macros though)



## Infinite_Day (Feb 5, 2012)

I figured since I rarely put images up I'd put up the two grasshopper shots I'm a little proud of. These took many attempts to get the focus close and there is some noise due to the crop and a tiny amount of sharpening. But it's a grasshoper in flight with a 300mm + 1.4TC - it may not be hard to some but it was hard for me to get them 

1.) 



DSC_2264_01 by Infinite Day, on Flickr

2.)



DSC_2256_01 by Infinite Day, on Flickr


----------



## Overread (Feb 5, 2012)

*thread moved down to macro gallery*

because sharp shots of in-flight insects is not counting as beginner level work  
Plus macro section needs loving too!


Anyway really cracking shots - its not an easy subject for anyone and grasshoppers are very rare treat to see in flight!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 5, 2012)

To me, that's impressive shooting!

I favor the 3/4 view of the first.


----------



## jriepe (Feb 5, 2012)

You did a good job capturing the grasshopper in flight.  They don't stay in the air for very long when they do take off in flight.

Jerry


----------



## MacHoot (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice job West Virginian!!


----------



## paigew (Feb 5, 2012)

wow! who knew grasshoppers flew?


----------



## ld3davis (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice. They are difficult to see in flight w/o optics.  They are so fast.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the positive feedback everybody. There were a lot of shots that didn't come out well in the group. They don't like to cooperate and you can't get closer than I was or they bolt!


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice! They fly for such short hops... that capturing these must have been a booger! Well done!


----------



## Judobreaker (Feb 5, 2012)

Awesome shots.
I really love that second one.
Makes me think about 'A Bugs Life'... xD


----------



## Bossy (Feb 5, 2012)

Wow that second one, fav!!! He looks just like the guy on A Bugs Life <3 haha. Its actually really cool, with the coloring like that, makes me think of a fighter jet or the like <3


----------



## Markw (Feb 5, 2012)

Woah!  Sweet!  These are examples of some seriously skilled shooting technique!  How did you focus?  What was the magnification ratio of these?  Very, very nicely done.  

I'd like to see a different crop of the bottom, though.  Something along the lines of this:







But, that's personal preference. 

Very well done, indeed. :mrgreen::thumbsup:
Mark


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 6, 2012)

MarkW - these were actually not shot with a macro lens. They were shot with a 300mm f/4 AF-S with 1.4TC. You can imagine how difficult it was to track the buggers hand holding with a longer-ish lens. I was relying on AF but I'd have to pull the metadata to recall exactly what mode I was in. This species of hopper is about 1.5" long. In the dead heat of summer they will briefly - and I do mean briefly - go into a very erratic hover. It's all about timing and shooting bursts. I'd have to look at the metadata (which I can't do on this computer) to be 100% sure but I think I was using AF-C and shooting in high speed bursts when focus was on. There were many that didn't come out at all but there were these and several more that I was very happy with. These two have some of the best focus lock with good positioning of the subject. They are cropped down some but not a ton. I do like the crop you did as well. Better for showing off the subject. I left more background because I was also pleased how I managed to get the background so creamy as well without a bunch of distracting elements.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Infinite_Day said:


> but I think I was using AF-C and shooting in high speed bursts when focus was on.



That is similar to how I shoot flying Dragonflies... but I don't use CL or CH burst mode.. just single frame actuation. Fun, isn't it!


----------



## sm4him (Feb 6, 2012)

Wow, awesome! Not only do they fly, fast, but they are VERY unpredictable! You think they're going to fly off one way and they can turn on a dime and take off a different direction...I can't even imagine being able to capture one in flight and get it that sharply focused!   I do prefer the first one, but they are both excellent shots.


----------



## Infinite_Day (Feb 6, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Infinite_Day said:
> 
> 
> > but I think I was using AF-C and shooting in high speed bursts when focus was on.
> ...



I've got some dragonflies mating in flight as well but I haven't taken a look at them on the better computer yet to see how they came out. They're from a while back I've just been too tied up to edit them. It's frustrating as all get up but it is fun at the same time. I might try not using burst the next time and being a little more patient.


----------

